# Steamer



## SmudgerEBT (Sep 24, 2015)

With a massive change in private life (long story I won't tell you :lol: )

No longer able to use my Kranzle k7 (will be taking pics for a sales thread), looking at going the ONR and Steamer route.

So, with no new threads on steamers, what's the go to steamer?

(It used to be the nimbus, but now?)

Needs to be able to do 4 wheels without being refilled for instance.

Small enough to go in the boot of a hatch.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry, cannot help with a specific steamer but you can safely use ONR in a steamer to give that extra boost of cleaning power


----------

